# Riley, our first foster puppy



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness......isn't she adorable!!!!! I don't think I could let her go.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,this puppy is adorable!.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Riley needs to find a home FAST!!! Hubby is falling in love. She's a little fire cracker. Even Eli and Bailey can't keep up with her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Riley is adorable girl. She looks like a little pistol.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think your boys need a little spitfire to keep them in line


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It smells like a potential failed foster!.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness - She is so so so so so so cute! I think I'd be keeping her for sure! What a sweet little face!!! Failed foster = Best success!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

How old is Riley? 
What breed is she?
I'm in LOVE just looking at her?
She couldn't be any cuter or more precious!!!!
Is Riley a she?
I smell a potential foster failure, too!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

She's adorable. Keep her!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She is soooooooooo cute.


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

keep her shes too cute to give up


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh my, she's a cutie!!!! How old is she?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Riley is 8 weeks old. They said she was lab/sheppard. I don't see that mix. I think she's rotti, some kind of terrier (wirey hair) and I don't know what else. She has such a strong personality. The boys really don't know what to make of her. Bailey is always giving her crap and poor Eli just goes the other way when he sees her coming. Trapper on the other hand just has to look at her and she stops what ever she's doing. Trap is still the king of the castle at 12.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

I think Riley could be a Rottie Mix, too.

all I can say is she is beyond adorable!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

*Update on Riley our foster*

We have happily failed at fostering.: We have decided that she needs to stay with us. She has been accepted into the family by all of her big brothers. Tom got scared when he was told that there were 2 applications for her. He informed me that she wasn't going anywhere. I think you all knew that she would stay, didn't you. 

Here's a picture of our new baby with her new brother Jack.

I think Hunter would approve of our new additions. I know he's showing Jack how to get into trouble.
They will never replace my beloved Hunter, but they sure do help fill the void.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awwww....so happy for you. I have a foster right now that still hasn't found a home and as time goes on it does get harder. Hubby already wants to keep her, but I am still holding on.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys, stop with the "foster failure" encouragement! Rescue groups need foster homes badly!!

Congratulations on your new baby, she is precious. I hope you will still foster though, you are so very needed!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> You guys, stop with the "foster failure" encouragement! Rescue groups need foster homes badly!!
> 
> Congratulations on your new baby, she is precious. I hope you will still foster though, you are so very needed!


Don't worry, we will still foster!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats on your "failure" ! Too cute.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Don't worry, we will still foster!



Win, win all around. There is a foster family that adopted 8 of their "foster" dogs! You got room for that many?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli & Bailey's Mom*

Eli & Bailey's Mom

I am so glad you adopted Riley-your two pups look so PRECIOUS TOGETHER!

Glad to hear that you'll still foster, too!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Win, win all around. There is a foster family that adopted 8 of their "foster" dogs! You got room for that many?


 
We might have room for a couple more!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! Lucky dogs.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Yayy!!! I was kind of expecting this post to happen  

Now - a big challenge to you: Get Trapper, Eli, Bailey, Riley and Jack into one picture...and then post it for us 

What a lucky girl to have 4 brothers to watch over her and protect her!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> Yayy!!! I was kind of expecting this post to happen
> 
> Now - a big challenge to you: Get Trapper, Eli, Bailey, Riley and Jack into one picture...and then post it for us
> 
> What a lucky girl to have 4 brothers to watch over her and protect her!


LOL. I've been trying to make that happen for the past couple of days. I'll see if I can get Trapper to sit still long enough this weekend. :


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> LOL. I've been trying to make that happen for the past couple of days. I'll see if I can get Trapper to sit still long enough this weekend. :


Wow - that is surprising! The oldest is the one who won't sit still?? You must have your hands full


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy for you on being a member of the failed foster club. Been there twice and if I could afford it today, I would be a three time failed foster. My current foster CoCo is still with me and I just love him to death. He has so much in character like Beau and got the sweetest personality that I want to keep him so bad. But that bring our number to 4 goldens and 1 eskie and two cats. Basically by myself. it is alot of work.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Riley is absolutely adorable.

I love the picture of her and Jack. She has obviously fit right in. Congratulations.


----------

